# Anyone taking DHEA? Any feedback?



## hereitgoes

Hi girls Ive recently been prescribed this for my low amh but Im not sure about it. There is alot of controversery around it here and Im afraid of crazy side effects and it doing more damage than good..... 
Has anybosy got any insights or experiences please??


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I am on it for low amh as well. I think this is month 3 or 4 for me. When I first started it I noticed major acne. Unfortunately, that hasn't stopped. :( I also had an upset stomach for weeks but not sure if that was related to the DHEA. My doctor said he hadn't heard of that being a symptom. I would lay in bed and my husband could hear my stomach gurgling. 

I just bought my second bottle and my doctor did say that the medicine isn't very regulated so be cautious where you buy it. The place they recommended is dhea.com. McPhearson labs.


----------



## hereitgoes

Im really concerned about taking it.. Acne?? not nice..
What about insomnia?? depression?? anything like that?? are you getting more follicles??x


----------



## HuskyMomWI

hereitgoes said:


> Im really concerned about taking it.. Acne?? not nice..
> What about insomnia?? depression?? anything like that?? are you getting more follicles??x

I have had a few nights where I haven't slept well but I thought that was more related to the stress of preparing for IVF. Depression is hard to gauge also. I can't tell how much is related to the overall stress of dealing with infertility. 

I'm not sure on the follicles. I have done 5 iuis in the past with femara and always had 2-3. This is my first cycle on DHEA and will be my first IVF so I can't really compare. I have my first scan on Tuesday.


----------



## hereitgoes

good luck on Tues. Will you keep me posted about how many folls you get? It would really help me. Good luc with it x


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I have a journal that I will post updates in for sure. Try not to use my numbers as your example though because I am going from femara, which is just an oral stimulant, to a VERY high dose of follistim which is an injectable medication. I am hoping there are many more eggs but that is due to the follistim more than the DHEA. My understanding is that the DHEA improves quality and reduces chances for miscarriage.

Overall I would say that the side effects of the DHEA are pretty mild but I don't have a way to measure the improvement from taking it.


----------



## love2006

hereitgoes said:


> Hi girls Ive recently been prescribed this for my low amh but Im not sure about it. There is alot of controversery around it here and Im afraid of crazy side effects and it doing more damage than good.....
> Has anybosy got any insights or experiences please??

I am taking 50mg a day of DHEA and I really do not have any SE on this dose. When I first started I was on 75mg a day and I had palpitations. I also have acne, but I must admit I have been dealing with it my whole life. My acne has gotten worse since I stopped taking BCP 2 years ago. What dose did your doctor recommend? I also agree that DHEA is to improve egg quality which will decrease your chances of MC.


----------



## siblingwishes

I take 75 mg a day...started at 25, then 50 now 75. I have not had any side effects from it. I am also taking Femara CD3-7, Metformin 1500 mg and a truckload of vitamins.


----------



## hereitgoes

Hey girls, 3rd day on it and I upped my dose to 75mgs today and I feel great. I actually have loads of energy on it and feel v positive. Its such a pity it takes 3 months to have any benefit?? :-(


----------



## CLARINS

Hello ladies
I am on DHEA too and have been since Oct. I am taking 75mgs too (1 tablet 3 times a day). Since Oct I have noticed a change in my periods, (apparently this is a good sign) They are more heavy. 
With regards to spots I have got more spots around my hair line but to be honest it's all part of it. 
I have been more emotional since Oct but that might be the stress of not falling pregnant and getting anxious as we are due to see the doctor next month to see what affect the DHEA's have done for me.

Also the first month of taking DHEA's I had some really really random dreams. My partner found me on the floor one night scrubbing the floor because I thought I spilt my wine haha Must have wine on the brain.

31andTrying would you might telling me how you got on Tuesday please ?

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I ended up with 5 eggs at retrieval. Two of them didn't fertilize. The embryologist can see the issue with those two eggs that caused them to not fertilize. My understanding of dhea is that it doesnt help quantity but helps with quality. We have three healthy embryos. No telling what we would have had without the Dhea. I have high fsh and very low amh so we knew we would only get a few eggs, even on the highest dose of the stimulation meds.


----------



## CLARINS

Thanks for keeping me posted. I hope everything works out for u. Just so pleased I stuck to them now xx


----------



## HuskyMomWI

We have three quality embryos as of today. Two are ahead of schedule. Not sure if it is the Dhea but sure am glad I took it.


----------



## hereitgoes

girls had anyone bad nausea/constipation on dhea?


----------



## mrsmax

31andtrying - masses of luck hon. Hope one sticks. :hugs:


----------



## CLARINS

31andtrying. Good luck!!!! Thinking if u. Fingers r crossed. Sounds positive so far.

Hearitgoes not really. Just random dreams and the beginning but the odd headaches. Hope it not suffering too much. I am on 75mg a day which is quite high. What r u? Make sure u eat plenty of veg and fruit which my doctor told me too. Might help u go. 

Xx


----------



## hereitgoes

Hey Clarina, Im on 75 too and have had nausea, light headedness, bad constipation and vivid enough dreams. Im 12dpo tomorrow and I usually would be thinking symptoms but its also my first cycle on the dhea


----------



## CLARINS

Hi hearitgoes.
My periods haven't been the same since being on this medication. I get reflexology every other week to help me and she also said any change in your period is a good sign.

One month I didn't have any of my usual symptoms of bloating, sore breasts etc so I even thought "my god this is it" but unfortunately it wasn't. I think the DHEA is changing my period different each month.

Perhaps you should speak with your doctor with regards to nausea? I think the headaches are normal but if it continues daily I would also speak with him again as I think any side affects are meant to be minimal 

xx


----------



## crystal443

I had a cycle of IVF last Sept and it had to be cancelled due to poor response and then my old FS did another cycle right away and I got 3 eggs of those 1 did not fertilise and the other two ended up fizzling out. I decided to try a different FS that specializes in poor reserves:)

I decided to start taking DHEA on my own before I went to my new FS appointment in Dec so I actually started DHEA in late Oct/early Nov..my AMH level is 6.7 so my first IVF in Sept showed my right ovary not doing anything and 2-3 follies on my left ovary and the cycle was cancelled. Second cycle showed 1-2 follies on my right ovary and 4-5 on my left ovary. First scan after taking DHEA with no stims was 3 follies on my right and 4-5 on my left:happydance::happydance: Went back Jan5th and I had 5-6 follies on my right and 6-7 on my left which is a "normal" scan:happydance: I really hope this is making some sort of sense:haha: OK so FS tells me to keep taking DHEA and I'm now down regulating for our 3rd cycle of IVF:winkwink: The other thing is the best results happen at after about 3-4 months of taking it..not sure why but that's what FS said:shrug:

I don't get SE from it..thankfully:thumbup:


----------



## CLARINS

Hi Crystal thanks for the update ! I hope what you are saying is right because I have been on these now for a few months and hoping for the right result in Feb when I see my doc. 

Good luck with the IVF - keep us posted 

xx


----------



## hereitgoes

still so nauseaus girls on the DHEA.... am 12dpo today and testing Fri morn.... dont know what to think..is it the dhea or bfp!!???? after all these painful months and months


----------



## siblingwishes

hereitgoes said:


> still so nauseaus girls on the DHEA.... am 12dpo today and testing Fri morn.... dont know what to think..is it the dhea or bfp!!???? after all these painful months and months

I hope it's your BFP!!!


----------



## crystal443

CLARINS said:


> Hi Crystal thanks for the update ! I hope what you are saying is right because I have been on these now for a few months and hoping for the right result in Feb when I see my doc.
> 
> Good luck with the IVF - keep us posted
> 
> xx

I think your going to be pleased with your results, DHEA works great for us ladies with low reserves..hang in there:hugs:


----------



## CLARINS

Oh my god Hereitgoes!! Please tell me the good news asap !!!!

Crystal I hope your right xxx


----------



## siblingwishes

hereitgoes said:


> still so nauseaus girls on the DHEA.... am 12dpo today and testing Fri morn.... dont know what to think..is it the dhea or bfp!!???? after all these painful months and months

Wow I would totally be testing already - like from 10 or 11 dpo on...but that is me and my obsessive POAS ways 
:dohh:


----------



## mrsmax

Hi ladies - who prescribed the DHEA? Just been told I have low AMH (5 on Uk score). Feeling miserable, but this thread is making me feel better :)


----------



## _Nell

Have any of you had your DHEA levels checked before starting meds to confirm you need it? or since starting it?

I have a bottle i bought in the cupboard from when i first found out i had low reserve, i haven't taken any yet.

Everything i've read suggests that DHEA is only helpful if you have low levels, typically older women with low reserve and not young women with low reserve. I've read that if you don't need it DHEA can actually hinder a BFP.

I keep looking at this bottle of pills and wondering really.


----------



## CLARINS

Morning ladies. I never heard of DHEA until my doctor suggested it. It's apparently more known in the US than UK. 
My doctor told me what dosage to take too because on the bottle it says take 1 a day but i am taking 3 a day as suggested by him since Oct.
Yes I did find out my levels before taken them and I too have a low AMH. Not sure what they have done yet as due to see hospital again 2 weeks. Yeek!!!

I would checking with the doctor before taking to check what dosage?
You can buy them online 

Xx


----------



## threebirds

Hi everyone
Good luck ladies :)
Great thread. I have v low amh, 1 (uk scale). I had that test done privately and consultant suggested dhea (i am 'older' and ltttc).
I have bought it and will start taking. One thing i am wondering is taking it while ttc. We'll keep ttc naturally while waiting for assisted route and the dhea says not to take if preg, so is it safe to rake while ttc & post ovulation? 
If any1 knows about this i would b really grateful. Thanks xx


----------



## CLARINS

threebirds I was told to take the medication until we fall pregnant naturally. However that hasn't happened yet.

I was informed (but maybe wrong as not confirmed yet) that you would continue with the DHEA's even when going through IVF stages / medication because I have been informed the DHEA's also help with fighting against MC.

_Nell sorry I was meant to add that the DHEA's are proven for the older woman with a low reserve which I have but at 28 years old :(
Due to low AMH 
I would really only suggest taking this medication if it's been suggested / prescibed by the doc

x


----------



## _Nell

Clarins - yes i have a low reserve too, found out at 30yrs, but i was told whilst older women will likely have low DHEA, younger women can have low amh but DHEA will likely be ok.
Can I ask who did your DHEA level check? was it the nhs or private? maybe i should just ask to have mine checked but originally i was told as my testosterone levels were fine my DHEA likely would be too.


----------



## CLARINS

_Nell - I see what you are saying - sorry
Yep I went privately. 

Would you mind letting me know what they say if you do go again

x


----------



## threebirds

Thanks C. Ive done more googling too & am going to start dhea. Will start on 50mg for cycle 1. If thats ok will try 75mg up to ov and 50mg during the tww.
Appreciate your quick reply! 

Goodluck ladies xx


----------



## _Nell

Clarins - I will let you know, just had a consult yesterday though so it'll be a while. Wished i'd asked about the DHEA then, but it's this thread that has got me thinking about it again.
I'm tempted to just give it a go, but at the same time petrified i'll make my already crappy fertility worse :(


----------



## mrsmax

I am going to ask about it at my next FS apointment when I see the nurse to go trhough my IVF drugs. I will let you knwo what they say.


----------



## CLARINS

Good luck ladies and do keep me posted and I will let you know once I see my doc next month about what improvement it's done for me 

Lots of luck xx


----------



## crystal443

mrsmax said:


> Hi ladies - who prescribed the DHEA? Just been told I have low AMH (5 on Uk score). Feeling miserable, but this thread is making me feel better :)

My FS gave me a script for DHEA:thumbup:

_Nell- I'm not sure tbh if my DHEA levels were tested, my AMH was 6.7 and I'm 37yo so I see what you're saying. I've read as well that if your levels of DHEA are fine it can actually mess your fertility up worse.


----------



## CLARINS

I do agree I would get advice before taking it x


----------



## siblingwishes

I don't know if my levels were checked, but the RE prescribed it. I am 38 and have AMH of 0.16 (north american measurement) - what is the difference in europe? Anyway - i think he also went by my FSH which was over 12 and my antral follicle count which was only 11.


----------



## CLARINS

I am not sure what the difference is from Europe to America with the scale.
Would like to know 

How long you been on DHEA now?


----------



## siblingwishes

CLARINS said:


> I am not sure what the difference is from Europe to America with the scale.
> Would like to know
> 
> How long you been on DHEA now?

I have been on it for 2 1/2 months now...so if this cycle didn't work (I am 9 dp iui) then the next cycle, I will have had it in my system over the magic 3 months...but I really hope this cycle worked! :flower:


----------



## rosababy

My doc put me on dhea for my 2nd round. I had some acne, but that's about it. It went away eventually. It didn't give me any more eggs, but better quality, and I got my bfp that round.


----------



## CLARINS

Rosababy. So it did give u better eggs not more? How was u tested to see the improvements, as I am seeing my doc next week? And u took DHEA to prepare u for IVF? Congrats, u must be pleased with the results


----------



## KittyCat82

How much did you take rosa? Was it all way through the cycle? And how long before? x


----------



## siblingwishes

Ladies I was on DHEA for 3 months and I just got my BFP!!!!


----------



## CLARINS

Siblingwishes congrats big time ! You are giving me hope. THis is my third month now. Can I ask did you notice any chance in your period or ovulation time ? I am getting obsessed with anything I "think" may be different from before taking them
x


----------



## siblingwishes

CLARINS said:


> Siblingwishes congrats big time ! You are giving me hope. THis is my third month now. Can I ask did you notice any chance in your period or ovulation time ? I am getting obsessed with anything I "think" may be different from before taking them
> x

Not really, my period still sucked! Painful, heavy and long! O time, well the last two months I was on femara and then had the Ovidrel shot to trigger so yeah that was totally different!


----------



## mrsmax

Congrats Siblings :happydance:


----------



## rosababy

CLARINS said:


> Rosababy. So it did give u better eggs not more? How was u tested to see the improvements, as I am seeing my doc next week? And u took DHEA to prepare u for IVF? Congrats, u must be pleased with the results

It gave me more eggs yes, but not much more. The first one was 10 eggs, 6 mature. The 2nd round, 14 eggs, 7 mature. :shrug: But my embryos were better the 2nd round. However, I also did acupuncture for the 2nd round, so who knows. I did take dhea for ivf, yes. It was also with Inositol and Melatonin though, I think they're a combo thing for it to work well. :shrug:



KittyCat82 said:


> How much did you take rosa? Was it all way through the cycle? And how long before? x

I took 3 pills of 25 mg a day. One at breakfast, one at lunch, one at dinner. I finished the 1st cycle and he put me on the dhea and as soon as af came, started my 2nd round, so not long.


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies......I am in a bit of a pickle here re DHEA. I ordered some from the States...about £40 worth.....they have just arrived. I was told to order the micronized version and to take 75mg a day. 

Sooooo....... I have just looked at them....and they are called RegiMEN.......I didn't notice that the small print said they were for younger men......does this matter? Will I start growing stubble, scratching my ar&e and being really messy? :shrug: :rofl:

Do I have to get specific DHEA tablets for women?

Ingredients

DHEA 25mg per serving
Gelatine
magnesium Stearate
Microcrystalline cellulose


----------



## mrsmax

Yikes - you dont want to get that wrong. Have you told your doctor you taking it?


----------



## rosababy

Ask your doc just in case, but my doc said the side effects DO say hair, pimples, etc., but he said not to worry it's never happened to any of his patients. I didn't have any issues either.


----------



## heavenly

I am waiting for my AMH results back first. I have been told, if it's a decent result, then I don't need DHEA. But will definitely find out that these Regimen tablets are ok to take.


----------



## tansey

Hi ladies I'm on my 2nd month of DHEA. I get it from DHEA.com I get spots around my hairline and a couple more on my face now and then.
You should take the DHEA in the morning as it can affect your sleep. I take Melatonin at night to help combat this and it also helps with the quality of your eggs. Also myo-inositol and COQ10.

Before this lot I took DHEA for two months and got pg naturally after 3 iui and 4 IVF (sadly ended in MC).


----------



## MommyMel

hi ladies,

anyone on here that is still TTC?
i have just started DHEA today...
needed some advice from those expierenced in this.


----------



## faithful96

My doctor put me on DHEA at 25mg 3x a day for egg quality issues. My numbers were average, FSH fine, AMH fine. I am 37. She told me to make sure the DHEA was "micronized." I ended up buying it online.

The biggest symptom I noticed was dry, itchy skin. Other than that, no issues.

I believe the DHEA helped our embryo quality (in combo with a few other things) as we got 2 blasts out of 6 total embryos.


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies, I took DHEA for 3 months for really low amh before ivf, I had no bad side effects just a some head aches and a few little pimples for the first 2 weeks then nothing at all, got my bfp on my first go at ivf, I got 13 eggs all fertilized & 5 made it to blastocysts, I would def recommend DHEA, as on my last visit to my fertility clinic ( to tell them my 7 week scan went great ) the nurse saw that I was on DHEA & told me every 2nd lady that has come in with a bfp was on it, even though it is not proven to work - sure seems to, good luck xx


----------



## MommyMel

faithful96 said:


> My doctor put me on DHEA at 25mg 3x a day for egg quality issues. My numbers were average, FSH fine, AMH fine. I am 37. She told me to make sure the DHEA was "micronized." I ended up buying it online.
> 
> The biggest symptom I noticed was dry, itchy skin. Other than that, no issues.
> 
> I believe the DHEA helped our embryo quality (in combo with a few other things) as we got 2 blasts out of 6 total embryos.


Thank you, i am planning to do IVF shortly, just want to get the eggs in tip-top shape, i cant afford a second IVF... :blush:

I have been on it 2 weeks now and not noticed anything yet , i pray this will help me....
When did you do ET?
:hugs:


----------



## MommyMel

Taylah said:


> Hi ladies, I took DHEA for 3 months for really low amh before ivf, I had no bad side effects just a some head aches and a few little pimples for the first 2 weeks then nothing at all, got my bfp on my first go at ivf, I got 13 eggs all fertilized & 5 made it to blastocysts, I would def recommend DHEA, as on my last visit to my fertility clinic ( to tell them my 7 week scan went great ) the nurse saw that I was on DHEA & told me every 2nd lady that has come in with a bfp was on it, even though it is not proven to work - sure seems to, good luck xx

I pray this also works as well for me. My fs didnt mention i have egg quality issues, but he said taking it wont cause any harm, so now i am on 2 X 25mg per day. i bought 2 bottles of 90tablets each.... hopefully the BFP arrives before i take my last tablet.
:thumbup:
So happy it worked for you first time...how far along are you?
:hugs:


----------



## 2have4kids

So I've just read all of your posts, I've had this DHEA sitting in the cupboard for 3 months while on chlomid and nothing but BFN. I started including DHEA in my supplements. Three weeks ago I had my fam doc test my testosterone and DHEAS and I'm at the very minimal along with my crappy depleted ovarian reserve diagnosis in Feb. We'll be trying IVF in sept if I don't get pregnant naturally over the summer and I think this is a great way to try to help the quality of those eggies. Thanks for all the posts ladies, I'm hoping it's successful for me and wishing you all your BFP's!
I'm starting with 100mg, do you think that's too much? I don't want to go overboard but I'm also 5'10 and 190 lbs.
Can I ask what your dosages are like?


----------



## faithful96

MommyMel said:


> Thank you, i am planning to do IVF shortly, just want to get the eggs in tip-top shape, i cant afford a second IVF... :blush:
> 
> I have been on it 2 weeks now and not noticed anything yet , i pray this will help me....
> When did you do ET?
> :hugs:

My ET is next week. Aieeee!

I would suggest you take CO-Q10 at 600mg a day and then ask your doctor about taking DHEA. DHEA is not good for certain people, like those that have PCOS, etc.


----------



## africaqueen

Just wanted to wish everyone well and a big congrats to those who are pregnant!
We have had 2 failed IVF cycles. I have no tubes following 2 ectopics and AMH is 2.5. I am 31 yrs old. The clinical director of our fertility unit recommended taking 100g of DHEA per day so i started it 2wks ago and had lots of spots and dull headaches but ok now my system is getting used of it. First IVF cycle we got 2 eggs and 1 embie and 2nd cycle on higher meds 6 eggs and still 1 embie so clear egg issues and praying its 3rd time lucky for us when we are able to start again. I would of been on the DHEA 3-4mths by the time we go again xxx


----------



## TryinginDC

Hi all - I just wanted to chime in here on my own experiences with DHEA. I started taking 50 mg /day in august and went up to 75 mg in early september. I HAVE had side effects; acne (started as small whiteheads and has progressed to larger - adolescent style pimples) LOTS of hair loss - this has been really concerning. Every time I run my hands through my hair I loose strands. Taking a shower really freaks me out as I loose a clump there daily. Lastly I have noticed a faint urine smell coming from my skin over the last week or so. This really concerns me as I fear it may be a sign of stress on my kidneys. I am having my levels tested and have since reduced my intake back to about 50 mg per day.

Even though I have been taking it, I do have concerns. For one, most of the 'pro-dhea' research can be traced back to a small group of people with affiliations back at the Center for Human Reproduction (CHR). That is a bit of a warning sign. Other studies have been far less conclusive, and even point to some evidence of risk (though the data is still forthcoming). I would hate to think this is nothing but a successful marketing scam by an unethical fertility center -- or possibly linked to the drug manufacturers -- but this is a fear. 

The sad part is that most of us are so desperate for anything that will raise our hopes that we will turn to almost anything -- even if it may be harmful. And while we would like to think that those that go into medicine do so with the best intentions, there are some who do so purely for business interests. For those that are talking to their REs about this, I would ask about the source of their info (ie what studies are they pointing to). I think this would also be a helpful for all of us to know and share. Best of luck to all.


----------



## 2have4kids

TryinginDC said:


> Hi all - I just wanted to chime in here on my own experiences with DHEA. I started taking 50 mg /day in august and went up to 75 mg in early september. I HAVE had side effects; acne (started as small whiteheads and has progressed to larger - adolescent style pimples) LOTS of hair loss - this has been really concerning. Every time I run my hands through my hair I loose strands. Taking a shower really freaks me out as I loose a clump there daily. Lastly I have noticed a faint urine smell coming from my skin over the last week or so. This really concerns me as I fear it may be a sign of stress on my kidneys. I am having my levels tested and have since reduced my intake back to about 50 mg per day.
> 
> Even though I have been taking it, I do have concerns. For one, most of the 'pro-dhea' research can be traced back to a small group of people with affiliations back at the Center for Human Reproduction (CHR). That is a bit of a warning sign. Other studies have been far less conclusive, and even point to some evidence of risk (though the data is still forthcoming). I would hate to think this is nothing but a successful marketing scam by an unethical fertility center -- or possibly linked to the drug manufacturers -- but this is a fear.
> 
> The sad part is that most of us are so desperate for anything that will raise our hopes that we will turn to almost anything -- even if it may be harmful. And while we would like to think that those that go into medicine do so with the best intentions, there are some who do so purely for business interests. For those that are talking to their REs about this, I would ask about the source of their info (ie what studies are they pointing to). I think this would also be a helpful for all of us to know and share. Best of luck to all.

*Tryingindc* I would stop taking it! Those are some pretty crazy side effects. Have you been diagnosed with premature ovarian failure? Have you had your DHEAS levels tested before you took DHEA? It's really only meant for women who've lost much of their adrenal function due to premature ageing. If you aren't in this category...stop overdosing your hormones.

*AfricaQueen*I'm sorry to hear of your failed IVF's, how stressful is that! Have you tried antioxidants to boost your egg quality and help your body be a better host. I truly believe this helped our conception. L-Aginine, Inositol, NAC, CoQ10, resveritrol, vit E, vit C and selenium. Half of them while making your eggs better quality, fight to balance the sugar you eat. Bad insulin resistance (high carb diet) makes your body a terrible host to baby/implantation. L-Arginine helps your embryo grow once it's implanted. All fight cancer and have been medically proven to substantially increase the chances of you getting pregnant & sustaining a pregnancy. The studies on all of these can be found here: https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/supplements-and-miscarriage/n-acetyl-cysteine
Just before we tried (for the 15th cycle) in Sept I went to a naturopath to do food testing to see if I was producing inflammation response to any foods (inflammation can also prevent you from hosting a baby). I'm massively intolerant to my fav food:eggs and bread. I stopped eating both and got my bfp a month later.
Good luck :dust:


----------



## Taylah

I took DHEA for 3 months before IVF because I had a very low amh , itook 25 mg's 3 times a day , I had no side effects & success with my first round of ivf


----------



## brownstag

Hi
I've been taking DHEA for 2.5 months now, ttc no 2 naturally at 41, with a history of recurrent miscarriage, high natural killer cells and severe endo.
I'm very impressed with it so far: all the things I've felt were 'wrong' since I had my DS nearly 4 years ago have been 'corrected': lack of sex drive, lack of fertile mucous and light periods. I feel like I did when I was younger. I do have acne now, which is something I used to have, but I don't mind because I know I was spotty when I conceived before! My hair, which had been thinner and dryer since childbirth, is actually thicker if anything.
I have one question one: does anyone notice that their BBT is lower in the luteal phase on DHEA? I also have some spotting which I didn't before. apologies if this has already been covered somewhere.


----------



## alleysm

2have2.. :)


----------



## innerlaner

hereitgoes said:


> Hi girls Ive recently been prescribed this for my low amh but Im not sure about it. There is alot of controversery around it here and Im afraid of crazy side effects and it doing more damage than good.....
> Has anybosy got any insights or experiences please??

I recently switched doctors and during my consultation, the doctor recommended DHEA before I got a chance to ask about it. If you haven't been tested for DHEA, do not go above 50mg/day. If tested for DHEA levels, go by what your doctor recommends. High levels of DHEA can be ineffective but not hurtful, meaning it won't improve your eggs and only gives you side effects (acne), if any.

So, I'm on 50mg/day until my test results come back.


----------



## Hopefullady1

I have been taking DHEA 50 mg/day and am having my 2nd IVF in November. The first round ended up in BFN. Only retrieved 3 eggs, 1 fertilized. He is also going to put me on HGH. He said that this combo might give us our best shot at making the best eggs. The DHEA makes my face oily and I have a few breakouts. My stomach seems more bloated too. I'm not sure if this is also due to DHEA. But that's about it.

Hopefullady1


----------



## sdconnolly

I've been taking 75 mg/day of DHEA, although my doctor isn't really convinced it works. When should I stop taking it? The dr said I don't need it at the end of the stimulation and after the transfer as "it helps only before to sensitize the ovary." I'm not sure if he's saying this because he's sceptical or because it could be harmful if I continue?

This is my 4th round and each time, the problem seems to be not the number of eggs but the implantation so we're trying everything after the transfer this time (Medrol, aspirin and Clexane) as it could be my final attempt.


----------



## Disneyfan88

sdconnolly said:


> I've been taking 75 mg/day of DHEA, although my doctor isn't really convinced it works. When should I stop taking it? The dr said I don't need it at the end of the stimulation and after the transfer as "it helps only before to sensitize the ovary." I'm not sure if he's saying this because he's sceptical or because it could be harmful if I continue?
> 
> This is my 4th round and each time, the problem seems to be not the number of eggs but the implantation so we're trying everything after the transfer this time (Medrol, aspirin and Clexane) as it could be my final attempt.

I took 75 mg of DHEA (along with other vitamins/supplements) under the recommendation of my doctor. She said that I could stop taking it after my egg retrieval. I took it for both IVF cycles that I've gone through.


----------



## Kat S

I took 75 mg of DHEA for 3 months and ended up with sudden ovarian cysts. While I can't be sure it was the DHEA, my gut tells me it was. I then read several reports that link DHEA to ovarian cysts. Since my FS won't perform my IUI while I have a cyst, this is a problem for me, so I stopped using it this cycle. I should know in about 2.5 weeks if I still am getting cysts or not. I'm not sure how long it'll take for my body to go back to normal.

However, the first cycle that the DHEA had "kicked in" I did end up with 3 mature follicles and that had never happened before. Sadly, I didn't end up pregnant, but that's probably my egg quality issue. I am continuing the CoQ10.


----------



## 2have4kids

I got 2 cysts from the pill just before my IVF cycle in April. They had to drain them before we went into it. I told them NO bcp this time so we're using the estrogen patches. I had my pcd test me for my dheas levels before I started taking DHEA tho and I was on the min line, not good for ttc.
Hopefully it doesn't cause you anymore cysts, those aren't fun!


----------



## sdconnolly

Of course, I can't tell if it's related, but I took DHEA for about 6 weeks this time and for first time ever, the eggs were top quality (currently on 4th attempt at ICSI - transfer was 8 hours ago). I didn't have any side effects but maybe it's helped. Also took more vitamins this time too, not just folic acid and now on medrol to depress immune system and aspirin and clexane for blood circulation.

sdconnolly
age: 42
eggs collected: 10
eggs used for treatment: 8
transferred: 3


----------



## Peanut78

Hi All, 

I am considering talking DHEA having heard dome good outcomes!

Can anyone give me some advice on whether you take it in it's supplement form or on prescription? How much do you take and how long for? Anyone recommend a good reputable brand?

Thanks!


----------



## sdconnolly

Peanut78 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am considering talking DHEA having heard dome good outcomes!
> 
> Can anyone give me some advice on whether you take it in it's supplement form or on prescription? How much do you take and how long for? Anyone recommend a good reputable brand?
> 
> Thanks!

I took 75mg (3 x 25 mg) per day. I got it from my local pharmacist as they made it themselves, but I think you can also get it from Amazon (and a lot cheaper). I took it as a supplement, without a prescription, but it was on the advice of my doctor (who himself was very sceptical about its possible benefits). I only took it for 6 weeks but I think they normally recommend 2-3 months. It could be coincidence but I've had my first lot of top quality eggs after 4 tries, but who knows...


----------

